# I would love to make these shirts



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would love to make these shirts but by looking at them I will need a templates since it look like alot of stones, but could someone tell me with using a template can the outline of the letters be created like this shirt or does the letters look like premade rhinestone letters?

Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

they look like rhinestone appliques.. either sewn in or heat pressed but more than likely heat pressed.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, you can do the outlines of the letters on one template and the fill on another. So you brush the stones into the template with the outline, lay your transfer tape down, peel the tape back, and stack the template with the fill on top of the outline template. Then you brush your stones in and lay the transfer tape back down over that one so now you have one template with both the outline and the fill.

Does that make sense?


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Yes, you can do the outlines of the letters on one template and the fill on another. So you brush the stones into the template with the outline, lay your transfer tape down, peel the tape back, and stack the template with the fill on top of the outline template. Then you brush your stones in and lay the transfer tape back down over that one so now you have one template with both the outline and the fill.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Thanks.
Sorry, but I am a little lost on this one. I am sure if I could see it being done, it would help.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

stephanie-

its got sort of a 3D look would be a pain to rhinestone some cut flock letters then press those onto the shirt? 
just an idea?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is totally doable in rhinestones. Templates would make it easier. I think that Stephanie is referring to the Sticky Flock method which is great for multi color/layer designs. I have just started using it and love it. I still use the regular material for one color designs as I have a bunch of it. There are you tube videos on the sticky flock.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

MrsHicks2002, yes that is totally doable in rhinestones. That's a pretty cool shirt. Love it!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

jean518 said:


> This is totally doable in rhinestones. Templates would make it easier. I think that Stephanie is referring to the Sticky Flock method which is great for multi color/layer designs. I have just started using it and love it. I still use the regular material for one color designs as I have a bunch of it. There are you tube videos on the sticky flock.


Ok great. I have a sample that someone sent me of a piece of sticky flock and I plan to use it when I get some templates made.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Serenity10 said:


> MrsHicks2002, yes that is totally doable in rhinestones. That's a pretty cool shirt. Love it!


Thanks and I cant wait to try it but I will be getting a template made for it!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Ok great. I have a sample that someone sent me of a piece of sticky flock and I plan to use it when I get some templates made.


Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. , Stephanie (Divine Bling) can't self promote within the forum post unless you asked for a request in the Referrals and Recommendations.

Here is her website and where you can purchase sticky flock.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. , Stephanie (Divine Bling) can't self promote within the forum post unless you asked for a request in the Referrals and Recommendations.
> 
> Here is her website and where you can purchase sticky flock.


Thanks alot! She is the one that I received my sample from.... such a sweet person. I purchased my tape from her and will be going back for more.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Mrshicks2002, where are you located? There are also a couple of other members that sell the sticky flock if one of them is closer to you. Matt from Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com is in Florida and Sandyjo from Sticky Flock is in Minnesota. Both sell the sticky flock too. So if you need someone closer to you there are some other options.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Mrshicks2002, where are you located? There are also a couple of other members that sell the sticky flock if one of them is closer to you. Matt from Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com is in Florida and Sandyjo from Sticky Flock is in Minnesota. Both sell the sticky flock too. So if you need someone closer to you there are some other options.


Ok thanks. I am located in Arkansas!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is another way to go about that shirt,, 

It looks like small stones in the outline, and much larger double row in the inline of the letters, 

To make this faster and more cost effective I would do this.

1.These letters are huge, maybe 6 inches , so i would do a nice tight outside 10ss outline

2. Then i would throw a few rows of 16ss or 20s stones in the inside, 

If using these stones they are way far enough apart in size, so go ahead and cut them all on one template.

Fill your larger stones first because they cannot go into the smaller holes.

when you have those filled then go ahead and drop in your smaller stones, for the outline.

Pick them all up at once,, they will slide right out for the Sticky flock templates,, and they will come out of any other the other materials nicely as well,, 

Sandy jo


----------

